# If you would say a little prayer



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well most of you all new I had surgery on my foot November 21st. Well it was the worst thing I have ever done. That is all I will say.

Well I have had a really hard time with it. Two weeks ago I called the Dr. on a Saturday because it was infected. OK he called in antibiotics. Well those are done and it is still *very* infected. Monday he called in another antibiotic for a bacterial infection. Well it is getting worse not better. If I take my walking cast off and put my two feet together one is white white (yep very pale), and the other one is so red, someone asked if I got it sunburned. It is really hot and now I am trying to keep a eye on the infection to make sure it does not travel up my foot to my leg anymore. My DH almost lost his leg 8-1/2 years ago to a staff infection.

Well I have been praying and I though maybe if I had a little more help it will clear up.

I have been really depressed because I can not even go shopping for more then about a hour before I hurt so bad I have to go home. I only have three gift that I have purchased for the family. It is driving me crazy :hair: My foot is so hot right now to the touch it is like burning.

I still have the pins in three of my toes sticking out and they will not take them out Monday if I still have a infection. :GAAH:

Thank.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh hun. I am so sorry. I would be going to the emergency room if I were you. Have a blood count done to look for infection and what not. Then maybe he will listen to you!

My thoughts are with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lori I certainly will pray for you! :hug: ray: 

Lord be with my friend. Help her doctors to know what to do to heal this quickly. Give her the peace that you are in control. And Lord I ask that you touch her foot and heal it. Please ease the pain. Thank you Lord, Amen


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I would head over to the ER. You don't want to mess with that. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness, I would definately head to the ER...at least there they can and will get you on IV antibiotics...prayers sent for a speedy recovery. :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am so sorry!!! I will definitely keep you in my thoughts :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh, no! That's terrible! I agree with what been said about going to the ER...you need some stronger antibiotics ASAP! It's been almost a month since your surgery...it shouldn't be causing you so much grief by this point. Hopefully they can figure this out so you get feeling better...poor thing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh how terrible ...please go to the ER....that sounds really bad..  ..it should be getting better by now ....if the infection isn't stopped... I hate to say ...you will loose your leg or your life...it is very serious... especially if the infection spreads to the bone........sorry to scare you ...but I am very worried for you ...and concerned...I will pray for you to get better ray:


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree... You need to head to the ER right away. Infections like that can become life threatening in a matter of hours.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Take care of yourself and don't worry about the Christmas Shopping send someone else out to do it or make sure the store or mall that you go to have wheelchairs available. This had gone on for so long that I would also agree with everyone else that said a trip to the ER is in order. I will send prayers your way!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh goodness, definately agree with the other posts about seeing a doctor right away. Prayers headed your way....keep us posted. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank all. i just called the Dr and he said to give the meds that he already gave me a chance to start to work. It is Levaquin (sp). That is what the ygame my DH when he had a staph infection. I know I should just go in but I have so much going on. I will go in to the ER for sure if the red goes up at all.

I took a picture of my feet last night, should I post it?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes. 

Infections are very very serious, as I'm sure you know. But when it's yourself you always hesitate to do anything. If the red gets worse, turns purple, gets hotter, or you start to feel very ill get yourself to a hospital ASAP. I don't trust that this doctor is steering you in the right direction.

What is the dose of the Levaquin?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Yes.
> 
> Infections are very very serious, as I'm sure you know. But when it's yourself you always hesitate to do anything. If the red gets worse, turns purple, gets hotter, or you start to feel very ill get yourself to a hospital ASAP. I don't trust that this doctor is steering you in the right direction.
> 
> What is the dose of the Levaquin?


 I do not know what the dose is. Yep you are right we always take care of ourselves last. I do believe it is a female thing.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug: ray: 

I really hope it starts to improve, but your life is more important than all the things that you feel need to be done today. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lori ...I am concerned ...your doctor has not seen you? and is just calling in prescriptions...?
I would seek another doctor....this is serious...there seems to be more going on with your leg ...and sounds like infection is taking over.....even with taking the antibiotics .....either insist on the doctor to take a look at it ....or ...what I would do... is get a second opinion....I don't think your doctor is doing the right thing.... by not looking at it.... :worried:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

How are you doing today?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Sending ray: your way.

If you looks at insurance rates...you'll see that MEN have higher life insurance rates and "generally" lower health insurance rates then women. Mother told me it was because when a woman has something wrong with her she goes to see a Dr! Men wait till it's fatal. Go to the ER woman! (she says with much love and concern)!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks all. It is really starting to get a little better. I had drawn a mark around where the red was and it is below it now not above it. :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh good news! I hope it continues to improve!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> oh good news! I hope it continues to improve!


DITTO!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yay! That is sooo good to hear. :clap:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I do hope it continues to improve. If it starts to get worse again or you don't see any more improvement please get it rechecked as an infection is so dangerous, I am worried about you. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I do hope it continues to improve. If it starts to get worse again or you don't see any more improvement please get it rechecked as an infection is so dangerous, I am worried about you. :hug:


I agree with Tina...I am worried about you to..... :hug: ray:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweetgoats- I have been so out of touch and just read this- I do hope you are mending fast now. 
Owie- foot surgeries are so painful without having to deal with an infection. :hug:


----------

